# New movie trailer for Michael Moore's "Capitalism"



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:lol:

I have a feeling this one might be a bit more popular than his others


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Just his name on it made it irrelevant.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

Michael Moore is a huge Douche. However he may actually have something with this one. I want my money back as well. Not only from Wall Street though, I want it back from the welfarites as well!


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Why on earth would anyone give this self-important bag of wind any recognition at all.

Everything he's done in the past would indicate to me that even watching the trailer would be a waste of time.

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Never fear huntin1 Moore will find some way to bash America. He will also find a way to make socialism look good. 
I was at Dorgans town hall. When they brought up the question about cap and trade he made it clear he was not going to let carbon become a commodity to be exploited by those terrible speculators. Have you ever wondered who those speculators are? Do you have a retirement account, do you have any stocks, do you have a Roth? You dirty buggers your speculators. Please don't tell me you hope for a profit on that investment. Oh, you terrible terrible speculator.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> Never fear huntin1 Moore will find some way to bash America. He will also find a way to make socialism look good.
> I was at Dorgans town hall. When they brought up the question about cap and trade he made it clear he was not going to let carbon become a commodity to be exploited by those terrible speculators. Have you ever wondered who those speculators are? Do you have a retirement account, do you have any stocks, do you have a Roth? You dirty buggers your speculators. Please don't tell me you hope for a profit on that investment. Oh, you terrible terrible speculator.


Just remember their is a distinction between investors and speculators. I don't think it is accurate to assume one's retirement account is run by speculators only. By the definitions below, I am an investor and not a speculator.

http://www.cornerbirch.com/investor-vs-speculator/

http://beginnersinvest.about.com/cs/investinglessons/l/blles2c.htm

http://www.numeraire.com/spec.htm


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> The author is a little tricky in his wording and you have to follow closely or you'll tangle in a web of semantics. The big takeaway is Graham's distinction of investors vs. speculators.





> "The most realistic distinction between the investor and the speculator is found in their attitude toward stock-market movements. The speculator's primary interest lies in anticipating and profiting from market fluctuations. The investor's primary interest lies in acquiring and holding suitable securities at suitable prices."


Your right semantics is the trap. Why would an investor want to acquire and hold suitable securities? For profit? Of course, and why is a speculator buying securities? For profit? Of course. The only difference is one thinks he knows what he is doing and purchases stocks, or as this fellow calls them securities, based upon his knowledge of the market. The investor just listens to what someone tells him and gives them his money. So a speculator is an intelligent investor, and an investor is a naive person with money to put in the market. Now I get it.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Huh? :lol: 
yes, you get it :wink:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, there is a tiny difference, but is it really worth the distinction? If you put money into your IRA your an investor, but if you pick out a particular stock that you think will make you a larger profit in the next year your a speculator. I see very little difference when both may own the same stock, and both hope for that stock to rise. The investor has no idea what the stock is, but he still hopes for a profit. Is that not speculating, when you decide to buy a stock, a bond, or put your money in a Roth?

They say the big difference is the speculator wants his profit fast. Would you like your stocks to go up 30% in the next month? Why you nasty speculator you.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Nope, you are still not getting it. I will send you a PM.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

southdakbearfan said:


> Just his name on it made it irrelevant.


    :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass said:


> Nope, you are still not getting it. I will send you a PM.


   

The Hunt brothers come to mind.


----------

